# Pants: shell or insulated?



## romesds154 (Dec 30, 2011)

What do you guys use and reccomend? I figured shells are nice so when its warm out you just wear less underneath. What do you guys wear undrrneah your pants shell? Also what do you wear underneath your jacket?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

romesds154 said:


> What do you guys use and reccomend? I figured shells are nice so when its warm out you just wear less underneath. What do you guys wear undrrneah your pants shell? Also what do you wear underneath your jacket?


Shell so you can adjust the level of warmth. In Maine or Quebec when it is -10 to -15 F, I used to ride a pair of Merino Wool long underwear with a fleece pants ontop of that.

In California, where the weather is 30-40F, I ride with some type of thin synthetic long underwear.

In the summer at Mt. Hood, Oregen, where the weather is 60-80F, I just wear synthetic boxer shorts underneath and open up the vents.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lonerider said:


> Shell so you can adjust the level of warmth. In Maine or Quebec when it is -10 to -15 F, I used to ride a pair of Merino Wool long underwear with a fleece pants ontop of that.
> 
> In California, where the weather is 30-40F, I ride with some type of thin synthetic long underwear.
> 
> In the summer at Mt. Hood, Oregen, where the weather is 60-80F, I just wear synthetic boxer shorts underneath and open up the vents.


What he said ^


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Shell so you can adjust the level of warmth. In Maine or Quebec when it is -10 to -15 F, I used to ride a pair of Merino Wool long underwear with a fleece pants ontop of that.
> 
> In California, where the weather is 30-40F, I ride with some type of thin synthetic long underwear.
> 
> In the summer at Mt. Hood, Oregen, where the weather is 60-80F, I just wear synthetic boxer shorts underneath and open up the vents.





grafta said:


> What he said ^


What he said x2

The problem with insulated pants is they may be too warm for early/late season, and warmer climates in general. It's just so much more versatile using a shell. Outside of snow season, I can also use a shell in summer for mountain hiking during the rainy season when it's warm and rather humid.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I buy all insulated pants with good venting. When I'm hot I unzip. When It's cold I'm good....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ALWAYS shell for me with just a baselayer underneath. It doesn't ever get cold enough here in the NW to need insulated pants.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Like everyone here have said. Go with the shell. Your legs already generate a significant amount of heat while you're riding. Going with something that has insulation maybe a bit overkill on warmer days.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Shell here too. Just make sure you either don't have back pockets or have back pockets with zippers. My back pockets are velcro and sometimes I sit on the snow to strap in. Well, the out side of the pants are water proof but not inside the pocket. Snow gets in to my back pocket and when it melts my butt is wet.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the 686 Smarty with detachable liner which are really versatile. 

Those aside, unless you live somewhere extream and expect only very cold conditions, I say get a shell and some thermals. Which you won't use all the time.


----------

